# This is not SHTF



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

While this virus is no fun it is not SHTF. So far except of some liberal leaders seeing this as reason to let people out of jail and not arrest them for crimes things are pretty much in order. You can still get food, Electric is up and running, plenty of gas ect.
But if you are watching it will give you a peak of things to come in a real SHTF. This right hear will give you something to think about. For get the Mayor's ""Let's take this seriously, y'all. Let's act like a community.""

This is what you need to be seeing. Just a small peak of what you will face in a Real SHTF.

""We ain't going nowhere. This is our hood," one young man shouts at Newark police as he shoots the video, which contains profanity and racial epithets."
"Appearing more somber at Baraka's news conference, the maker of the viral video said he meant the post as a joke." No he wasn't he was sending a message.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/new-jers...ncing-after-video-shows-youths-defying-police

The hood is already a government with in a government. One that plays by it's own rules and has no regard for right or wrong. Power and control is the only thing they are interested in.
look around you will see more of it than you think.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I didn't realize "SHTF" had an official, legal definition.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

All this China bug thing has done for me is reaffirmed that the sheeple are easily fooled and even more easily spooked. This is not SHTF to be sure, not even close, but it has allowed me to reexamine my stores and adjust some of my medical preps. 

Look, A bug out of hell is on my list, in the top 5 as a matter of fact, and this country is woefully unprepared to deal with it. If anything, this should serve as a wake up call for our government and "We The People".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@Smitty901 is correct in that the lid is still on. SHTF would be much worse. Even so, people were fist fighting over toilet paper and such. Imagine if it were food because the shelves were bare and there was no prospect of restocking. Look at the lock downs. Why that as opposed to quarantining those whom need quarantined? This IMHO is the heavy hand of government. Imagine what they would do or take in SHTF. Is it not obvious that they feel that they alone bestow rights and privileges as opposed to one having God given rights?

And with 70 percent of the economy shut down, how long can we function as a society before strength and power are the only rules in town? As Chairman Mao once said Political power grows out of the barrel of a gun.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> @Smitty901 is correct in that the lid is still on. SHTF would be much worse. Even so, people were fist fighting over toilet paper and such. Imagine if it were food because the shelves were bare and there was no prospect of restocking. Look at the lock downs. Why that as opposed to quarantining those whom need quarantined? This IMHO is the heavy hand of government. Imagine what they would do or take in SHTF. Is it not obvious that they feel that they alone bestow rights and privileges as opposed to one having God given rights?
> 
> And with 70 percent of the economy shut down, how long can we function as a society before strength and power are the only rules in town? As Chairman Mao once said Political power grows out of the barrel of a gun.


 Longer than most think. And he was right "As Chairman Mao once said Political power grows out of the barrel of a gun" Make no mistake if things get worst the Hood will rise and all Law and order will fail.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> All this China bug thing has done for me is reaffirmed that the sheeple are easily fooled and even more easily spooked. This is not SHTF to be sure, not even close, but it has allowed me to reexamine my stores and adjust some of my medical preps.
> 
> Look, A bug out of hell is on my list, in the top 5 as a matter of fact, and this country is woefully unprepared to deal with it. If anything, this should serve as a wake up call for our government and "We The People".


The wise will do just that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I actually agree with the thugs in one respect.
Being ordered into house arrest by some little dictator state governor would anger me, too.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Longer than most think. And he was right "As Chairman Mao once said Political power grows out of the barrel of a gun" Make no mistake if things get worst the Hood will rise and all Law and order will fail.


I am guessing the Hood will also fall....in rows, perhaps.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> While this virus is no fun it is not SHTF.


Not yet, anyway.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> Not yet, anyway.


Agree.
As soon as most realize this shutdown (which is still increasing) is going to last many months, not a few weeks, things will happen fast - like "the avalanche coming down the mountain at the speed of light". 
( @hawgrider :vs_cool: )


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

As I was explaining to my wife tonight this is not a SHTF event. 
COVID-19 is a serious inconvenience that people who are prepared don't need to race to the stores for.

Stay home and stay safe.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

This will be SHTF for many that work service jobs like restaurant staff, bars, etc... this is going to go on for some time and they are not going to have enough money or food.... 

how far will $1200 federal check go when you are not working for 2-3 months


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Please correct me if I am wrong, but I thought the $1200 checks were in addition to unemployment money. And aren’t they supposed to be extending the time limit to receive unemployment? It’s still small money, but better than nothing.

In any event, the assholes in Washington still can’t agree on a stimulus package so the stock markets will take a big loss again today and and american citizens will be ignored again while the d—k heads fight over power and politics. Situation normal.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, but I thought the $1200 checks were in addition to unemployment money. And aren't they supposed to be extending the time limit to receive unemployment? It's still small money, but better than nothing.
> 
> In any event, the assholes in Washington still can't agree on a stimulus package so the stock markets will take a big loss again today and and american citizens will be ignored again while the d-k heads fight over power and politics. Situation normal.


 Nancy right on Que. They had an agreement she steps in and throws it out. The games start all over.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Nancy right on Que. They had an agreement she steps in and throws it out. The games start all over.


What do you like about the bill? What is in it?
From what I understand, there was an issue with how money is used to bailout big companies. There were no guidelines on where and who gets that money. A company that receives tax payer money for whatever they want. I don't know about you guys, but I'm sick of bailing out big companies that than just line their pockets, and don't get it back into the employee's hands.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

One provision the dems are demanding is a requirement that funds going to businesses be used to keep paychecks or support going to their employees. Not be used for stock buybacks or to benefit investors. I am 100% on board with this idea.

(How about that Mish? We finally found something to agree on!:tango_face_smile


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

I was just thinking that this is a test run and that they will now know that the virus has to be stronger and more contagious. And then mess with the electrical grid. So as soon as I have normal paychecks coming again I’m getting my shelf and rearranging the pantry and the extra closet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nancy figures the economy can tank if she couldn't get her federally-sponsored abortion provision.

I'm sure the unclean spirits controlling her can't wait for her to die so that they can enter a younger body.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Elvis said:


> Stay home and stay safe.


This is exactly what my my wife and I are doing. I was prepared for the cloistered home and the isolation, but I was nowhere near prepared for the mental aspects.

I get up at around the same time, but my subdivision is dead calm. No one is even out walking. My wife and I took a reconnoiter yesterday and saw one singular person. The neighborhood is completely dark. Usually one or two neighbors is up getting ready for work. However, without any work going on it appears everyone is sleeping late.

That's when it just gets sad. All of these people, all of this talent, all housebound and virtually prisoners in Utopia. If I sound melancholy it's because I am.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> What do you like about the bill? What is in it?
> From what I understand, there was an issue with how money is used to bailout big companies. There were no guidelines on where and who gets that money. A company that receives tax payer money for whatever they want. I don't know about you guys, but I'm sick of bailing out big companies that than just line their pockets, and don't get it back into the employee's hands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


 Mish, you are 100% liberal . You know Nancy is playing a game. Heck the Democrats already wrote most of the first bill. This is just Blackmail.
School is out until 1:00. So far today the only class we got good work out of was math.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Mish, you are 100% liberal . You know Nancy is playing a game. Heck the Democrats already wrote most of the first bill. This is just Blackmail.
> School is out until 1:00. So far today the only class we got good work out of was math.


At least you're having school. Northshore School District, which I believe was the first district in the country to close, has suspended their virtual learning because of "equity" concerns. Seriously, this is probably the third richest district in Washington. The median incomes of the two towns it covers are $102,000 and $89,000, and a purchase of, like, ten computers and hot spots could probably address any social justice concerns, but everyone has to suffer because a handful are unprepared.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Mish, you are 100% liberal . You know Nancy is playing a game. Heck the Democrats already wrote most of the first bill. This is just Blackmail.
> School is out until 1:00. So far today the only class we got good work out of was math.


No... I'm level headed. I just don't fall in line because it's a Republican bill. You do realize that Republicans are going to try to funk you over too, right.

So, you are fine with giving Mnuchin (sp.) a no questions asked check to help big companies?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> No... I'm level headed. I just don't fall in line because it's a Republican bill. You do realize that Republicans are going to try to funk you over too, right.
> 
> So, you are fine with giving Mnuchin (sp.) a no questions asked check to help big companies?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


 Your hero's are loading the bill up with pork you know it and so does everyone else at least be honest. What does solar power and union bail out have to do with this along wit abortion funding and back door ways to funnel cash to DNC supporters.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Your hero's are loading the bill up with pork you know it and so does everyone else at least be honest. What does solar power and union bail out have to do with this along wit abortion funding and back door ways to funnel cash to DNC supporters.


Stop reading your conspiracy theory, nutjob websites. The Dems are not trying to sneak in free abortions. Lol

Let's be honest for a second... no one knows what is in this bill. They haven't announced it. All we are hearing is chatter that is most likely planted to make the other party look bad.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> This is exactly what my my wife and I are doing. I was prepared for the cloistered home and the isolation, but I was nowhere near prepared for the mental aspects.
> 
> I get up at around the same time, but my subdivision is dead calm. No one is even out walking. My wife and I took a reconnoiter yesterday and saw one singular person. The neighborhood is completely dark. Usually one or two neighbors is up getting ready for work. However, without any work going on it appears everyone is sleeping late.
> 
> That's when it just gets sad. All of these people, all of this talent, all housebound and virtually prisoners in Utopia. If I sound melancholy it's because I am.


Sleeping late and getting sad? There's no reason for that! People who are home and not working have more time than ever to prepare. Anyone who allows themself the "luxury" of boredom? I dunno, I don't get it. It's something I can't afford.

I know some people are more prone to depression and sympathize, but they say the only way out of that is to get up and do something.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@*Smitty901* @*Mish*

Actually, it's all pretty simple.
Dems want any benefit going to the people to be funneled through govt programs
Reps want any benefit going to the people to be funneled through private enterprise
Neither have any problem with taking Billions from the taxpayers to meet those methods.
They both can rot in hell, from where I stand.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Stop reading your conspiracy theory, nutjob websites. The Dems are not trying to sneak in free abortions. Lol
> 
> Let's be honest for a second... no one knows what is in this bill. They haven't announced it. All we are hearing is chatter that is most likely planted to make the other party look bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Actually, it's been leaked. It's also been reported what the House bill had in it.

Furthermore, let's be fair about the liberal track record. This is nothing new when it comes to their pork-usage to force onto Americans what wouldn't be possible through stand-alone bills.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Mish, I certainly hope you heard John Cornyn in the interview.

What does funding solar energy have to do with ensuring small businesses and workers don't go under?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What do airline emissions have to do with Joe 6-Pack being laid off while is employer's business is in jeopardy? How would giving more power to union bosses help get PPE to healthcare workers?
@Mish, the Democrat Senators are shameful. This isn't from some conspiracy site, and you know it or you aren't paying attention, today. C-SPAN is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just today on this forum we have been discussing bringing our manufacturing home to america. Yet here we are again with democrats trying to ram home more horseshit regulations.......aircraft emmisions! And pushing solar energy...... more expensive and piss poor efficiency. And then giving unions more power........increasing costs to companies. No company in its right mind is going to close a foreign factory and come home to this insanity. Yes folks, situation normal. Ain’t nothin gonna change.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Just today on this forum we have been discussing bringing our manufacturing home to america. Yet here we are again with democrats trying to ram home more horseshit regulations.......aircraft emmisions! And pushing solar energy...... more expensive and piss poor efficiency. And then giving unions more power........increasing costs to companies. No company in its right mind is going to close a foreign factory and come home to this insanity. Yes folks, situation normal. Ain't nothin gonna change.


The Dems and many Reps are not about bringing home jobs. They make money by working for China and not us. It took a rich, businessman from Manhatten work for this country. That same man wasn't quiet about his concerns about the Chinese threat and that's all the 5th Column needed to know to try and stop him.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

all I can say is SHTF about every weekend at the OSFG household....drinking brings the pain


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

right now its not a shtf however people will probably panic if the worst case time frame of lock downs and recovery are true. As some sources say 6-9 months for this. At some point people are going to freak out at not being able to work ect and how that will effect the stock market/banks/small businesses and the 20-40% unemployment rate. After all most people have 30 days of savings not 6-9 months. Let alone what inflation might do during that time and people then returning to work and realizing that their old salary is not much especially if they have incurred debt while unemployed. How will people react? Will they panic? If so could that lead to some sort of civil unrest on a massive scale?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

shooter said:


> right now its not a shtf however people will probably panic if the worst case time frame of lock downs and recovery are true. As some sources say 6-9 months for this. At some point people are going to freak out at not being able to work ect and how that will effect the stock market/banks/small businesses and the 20-40% unemployment rate. After all most people have 30 days of savings not 6-9 months. Let alone what inflation might do during that time and people then returning to work and realizing that their old salary is not much especially if they have incurred debt while unemployed. How will people react? Will they panic? If so could that lead to some sort of civil unrest on a massive scale?


Figure on panic if the economy is not turned back on. Figure on panic if it is and the hospitals are pushed beyond breaking point.
Figure on panic.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> Stop reading your conspiracy theory, nutjob websites. The Dems are not trying to sneak in free abortions. Lol
> 
> Let's be honest for a second... no one knows what is in this bill. They haven't announced it. All we are hearing is chatter that is most likely planted to make the other party look bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


There was once another bill, negotiated in a smoke filled back room where no one knew what was in it, when some dingbat bitch out of hell said let's pass it so we will know what's in it. You know, it's the same dingbat bitch out of hell involved in this spending bill. Now let's see, what was that bill no one had read and who was that dingbat bitch out of hell?

Mmmmmm, wait, it will come to me.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> There was once another bill, negotiated in a smoke filled back room where no one knew what was in it, when some dingbat bitch out of hell said let's pass it so we will know what's in it. You know, it's the same dingbat bitch out of hell involved in this spending bill. Now let's see, what was that bill no one had read and who was that dingbat bitch out of hell?
> 
> Mmmmmm, wait, it will come to me.


Yep. I don't trust anything out of these folks these days. I am already suspicious enough about the entire situation, and the more news I see about the folks who have allegedly been selected to represent us in the Capitol, the more suspicious I get about what is truly going on.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m in information overload lately and can’t keep track of all the articles, threads, and TV I‘ve seen on this virus subject lately. But somewhere I remember seeing that a most recent bond offering from the treasury had no or few buyers. We are already deeply in debt and looking at diving in even further with this stimulus bill. So I guess the government will just print more money out of thin air. We all understand what that means............ inflation. Folks, we are in deep shit. Damned if we do, damned if we don’t. Our leaders are fiddling away while the country burns. I sure hope that some sanity returns soon, but I ain’t holding my breath. In the midst of this crisis, many people are more worried about identity politics, green new deal, income inequality, etc. I fear we are well and truly screwed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I found an article last night concerning rioting in a historical context. Some of the most recent examples came from this outbreak, in both Italy and Lebanon.
Humans don't like being trapped. Fight or flight *will* take over, and is only fanned higher by the mob mentality.

There WILL be rioting. It isn't a question of "if", only "when". That's why you're seeing National Guard troops being pushed into neighborhoods for "humanitarian aid". They want the boots already on the ground when the response is needed.
Will it be righteous rioting, because the government has gone too far, and done nothing to actually beat the virus?
Or...
Will it be looters looking to let off some pent up quarantine aggression and make off with a big screen?

Either way, when the paychecks stop, "essential" workers stop showing up to work, the lights go out, and the world goes dark.... there WILL be rioting.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

To be clear, Pelosi didn't specifically add Planned Parenthood/abortion funding into the coronavirus stimulus bill. What she did was try to create a revenue stream that would be free from the restrictions of the Hyde Amendment.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I found an article last night concerning rioting in a historical context. Some of the most recent examples came from this outbreak, in both Italy and Lebanon.
> Humans don't like being trapped. Fight or flight *will* take over, and is only fanned higher by the mob mentality.
> 
> There WILL be rioting. It isn't a question of "if", only "when". That's why you're seeing National Guard troops being pushed into neighborhoods for "humanitarian aid". They want the boots already on the ground when the response is needed.
> ...


I can understand. Working on week 2 being laid up due to back issues. My grasp of logic and reasoning is slipping away.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> To be clear, Pelosi didn't specifically add Planned Parenthood/abortion funding into the coronavirus stimulus bill. What she did was try to create a revenue stream that would be free from the restrictions of the Hyde Amendment.


 Same difference. Come in the front door or the back door you still got in.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Same difference. Come in the front door or the back door you still got in.


Absolutely agree with you. The fact checkers are splitting hairs on this, though, so an explanation to anyone who might have heard "Fact checker says Pelosi didn't try to add abortion funding to the coronavirus bail out bill."


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> Absolutely agree with you. The fact checkers are splitting hairs on this, though, so an explanation to anyone who might have heard "Fact checker says Pelosi didn't try to add abortion funding to the coronavirus bail out bill."


Just for the record though .... Nancy Pelosi can kiss *@bigwheel's *ass.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

A Watchman said:


> Just for the record though .... Nancy Pelosi can kiss bigwheel's ass.


Well, yeah.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

It has been a learning experience, I can tell area's that need to be shored up but overall I feel pretty good about my situation. The two biggest weaknesses are debt/cash on hand and long term storable foods. Both of these where already on the radar and where being addressed before this hit.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The problem when we go from something being a serious problem to the it being the end of life ass we know it people stop listening or caring. This sky is falling a child story is still worth considering. Many of us here lived through the spread of serious diseases.
Some lost family to them . Many will be less likely to call those that prepare as nuts cases. They will be more likely to join us. We will get through this .


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I'm getting used to sleeping late. I usually rouse at 3:00AM and today I dosed until 8:30AM. Oy, vey, how do you folks enjoy your morning coffee with all this brightness!

Nothing is moving or open in my little suburb. As stated, my wife and I took a walk one afternoon, and the place was like a ghost town right out of science fiction novel. It's like the entire population took a flight to another planet. Fortunately my wife had gone to Costco and bought one of those big pallets of hard-boiled eggs.

I think this would be easier to tolerate if there were green leaves on the trees. Every tree looks dead, and amid a gray sky it's downright depressing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I'm getting used to sleeping late. I usually rouse at 3:00AM and today I dosed until 8:30AM. Oy, vey, how do you folks enjoy your morning coffee with all this brightness!
> 
> Nothing is moving or open in my little suburb. As stated, my wife and I took a walk one afternoon, and the place was like a ghost town right out of science fiction novel. It's like the entire population took a flight to another planet. Fortunately my wife had gone to Costco and bought one of those big pallets of hard-boiled eggs.
> 
> I think this would be easier to tolerate if there were green leaves on the trees. Every tree looks dead, and amid a gray sky it's downright depressing.


 Tourist not far from you life has not changed much. In the country there is not the traffic to judge things by. Quiet out here most of the time anyway. Payton and I will take a ride latter. I am going out on the range for a few minutes. It does not take many 40 degree days and the grass will start growing. Pool still has a foot or more of ice in it. Might try ICE skating.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I'm getting used to sleeping late. I usually rouse at 3:00AM and today I dosed until 8:30AM. Oy, vey, how do you folks enjoy your morning coffee with all this brightness!
> 
> Nothing is moving or open in my little suburb. As stated, my wife and I took a walk one afternoon, and the place was like a ghost town right out of science fiction novel. It's like the entire population took a flight to another planet. Fortunately my wife had gone to Costco and bought one of those big pallets of hard-boiled eggs.
> 
> I think this would be easier to tolerate if there were green leaves on the trees. Every tree looks dead, and amid a gray sky it's downright depressing.


We've got people walking past the house all freaking day long, at least double the number we usually see. I know this because my dogs BARK. EVERY. TIME. Yesterday I finally crated them so I could have some peace and quiet.

About rising early...why is it that every store thinks seniors and the otherwise more vulnerable all like to rise at the crack of dawn? Seriously, Walmart, 6:00 to 7:00 a.m.?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Mish, you are 100% liberal .





Mish said:


> No... I'm level headed.


Non sequitur


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> .........About rising early...why is it that every store thinks seniors and the otherwise more vulnerable all like to rise at the crack of dawn? Seriously, Walmart, 6:00 to 7:00 a.m.?


'Cuz they went to bed at 6PM last night. :vs_smirk:

Actually, it's because the store is the cleanest at that time.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> 'Cuz they went to bed at 6PM last night. :vs_smirk:
> 
> Actually, it's because the store is the cleanest at that time.


And I would have thought it would be better stocked, but the one I went to during senior hour was not. Which was the only reason I went because shopping with all those old people was a nightmare.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hell, I am old by any standard @ 79.

I do not get up until around 9:00 -11:00 AM, and that is just what I want to do.

All appointments I make are for the 2 PM+ range when needed.

I am not getting up to go at that time, nothing I need anyways.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

The base of this convo, "This is not SHTF" 
I think people have become so used to things happening quickly in our society that one's mind is having a hard time with the slow roll of mother nature.

As the ramp chart of cases continues vertical, in my state and others, Where they admit that they are not testing people in my county, and most tests that have been taken are 7 days out.

The hospitals are at capacity, there are no, and I mean zero reported recoveries at this point in Michigan,

So lets do some math.

The smart people are predicting between 40 and 73 percent of the population of the US will get this disease by June.

All of the reports vary, so lets use the median low, for easy math at 50 %

331,000,000 million americans at 50% = 165,500,000 infected and on the low side now they are saying 15% will need hospitalization. which seams to be going on for WEEKS.

with a mortality rate, tracking along at 2% right now, please note the low number of recovered cases, so the jury is not out equals 3,310,000 deaths by June.

The major police departments are advertising they will only respond to felony complaint calls, Detroit police have a majority of there personnel testing positive.

This is a dog whistle.

We are 4 days into our quarantine, and the stores have people lined up outside on the sidewalk for a half mile before they open in the morning due to diminished hours. The food supply has been diminished.

Please note the supply chain has not even realized the impact of the virus, and the stores are 50% hours closed, and people lined up to get whats left.

This all adds up to the beginning of the S htf, we are only 20% of the way into the event.

Hold on ladies..


----------

